# Carrier Furnace not responding to 25% of calls for heat.



## stargajzer (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi boys,

I have a stubborn job with a Carrier furnace Model# 58GS100-GB Series 160. Approximately three times within a 24 hour period, the calls for heat both during day & overnight (always once), the furnace will not respond to the call for heat, the customer is using the Honeywell digital round thermostat. The temporary solution to restore operation is to manually switch the thermostat from the heat position to off and back to heat. Thereafter, it continues to function properly until some time during the day. I have measured the low voltage transformer output at the thermostat to show approximately 28 volts, perhaps it's becoming weak? Assistance would be very much appreciated!

Thanks!
Stanley in Chicago


----------



## rdjr1964 (Jan 29, 2012)

Could it be that the furnace is locking itself out for some reason? If this is a hsi or si show the owner where to find a fault code on the board and relay this information to you. Hope this helps.


----------

